# Low Light performance camera under 15k



## ammartinwala52 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Guys

Is there any point and shoot camera that delivers very good performance under lights for 15k or there is none.

I would also like to know the issues about the camera if you suggest some.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

There is only one cam in that budget or almost that budget thats Nikon P330 . Check that


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Jan 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> There is only one cam in that budget or almost that budget thats Nikon P330 . Check that



Hey do you recommend any other camera (no dslr), if I omit the price range.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 30, 2014)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hey do you recommend any other camera (no dslr), if I omit the price range.



Canon S110  - 18K  (I have this one)
Canon G15 - 20K  (From specs, this should easily be the best out of the three)


----------

